# ThinkDigit Mumbai Meetup



## Cool G5 (Oct 12, 2009)

*ThinkDigit Mumbai Photography Meetup : Discussing 2nd Meet*

Let's get together this week. Diwali being around the corner I think many might have some free time by their hands. Those interested pitch in to decide Date, Place & Time.


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm in. Most days are fine with me, except for Bhai Duj. Anyone else alive out here?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm in...

Will tell about time later...
Days I'm available 17,18 and 19 of this month


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

^Cool. Any locations you guys have in mind? Please keep in mind some good food joints.  Also, should we consider Inglorious Basterds too? If possible, morning or early afternoon show as they should be pretty cheap.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2009)

Pranay, you want to watch a movie?
Personally I don't feel we should go for a movie since it will leave us with very left time for conversing with each other.


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm cool without a movie too, no compulsions here. Any other ideas? Damn, I'm hungry thinking of going to a good food joint (like your previous outing @ Sardar Pav Bhaji)!


----------



## toofan (Oct 14, 2009)

Do take your cameras with yourself.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2009)

@Toofan - Offcourse, no need to tell  
All three of us are shutterbugs, so its more like Digit Mumbai Shutterbug meet.

@Techalomaniac - Good food joint. I just have in mind a good restaurant at Worli but there is nothing besides Worli Seaface in that area. If we go in afternoon it will be a pain to bear the heat. We go to Bandra. There is a McD(I hate but no option) & we can shoot some brilliant pics at Bandra Bandstand.


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 14, 2009)

Me 2 in for this meet
Most probably


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo to McD. Why don't we click pics and eat elsewhere? I mean cmon, no McD PLEASE.

@ *Tech$oft* Confirm whenever possible if you are in.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah ok. I too hate McD.
Is Bandra Bandstand OK for you guys?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Yeah ok. I too hate McD.
Is Bandra Bandstand OK for you guys?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2009)

Saturday or Monday

Sunday hum thoda bishram lena chahte hai 

Anytime (after 11A.M ), anywhere (where a mall is nearby, so that we can at least get cool down if too tired from heat   )


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

Monday is Bhai Duj if I am not mistaken. Saturday is what it looks like then fellas. Location is upto you people. I'm fine with anywhere as long as there's nice (veg) food around and an alternative to crapD.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok then let's fix saturday. Any problem guys if some photo passionate folks want to join us? I was thinking why not take the photography session under Digit Mumbai meet?

@Rhitwick - Any idea about Vishal & Gautam whereabouts? What about your DVD writer? I'm mostly getting my new LCD tomorrow.


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

^Hey u getting LCD TV or monitor? No problems if they join. Will be a good chance to learn.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 15, 2009)

@techalomaniac - I'm getting an LCD monitor. Confused between (The very popular) Samsung 2233SW & the Dell S2209W & Samsung P2350.
Which one do you recommend? I'm looking for a Full HD monitor & I'm looking for a 24" but given my budget of 11-12K, I think I'll need to settle for 22".


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

Dell S2409W is for 12,750. Samsung P2350 is cheaper AFAIK. I would pick the P2350 personally given the budget.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 15, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Dell S2409W is for 12,750. Samsung P2350 is cheaper AFAIK. I would pick the P2350 personally given the budget.



Where can I get the Dell S2409W? I hardly found only two dealers selling Dell S2209W. You have free time tomorrow? Maybe we can go out & check some places for LCD.


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise

Ethan_Hunt got it so you can PM him for availability and other issues. There is an entire thread dedicated to this deal over @ TE. Read that too. I do have some free time tomorrow. We can check it out sure.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't wait(Being waiting for close to 4 months now). I need the LCD by this saturday. I hate working on this M$ Vista laptop. 

I'm now opting out the Samsung 2233SW & well will get Dell S2209W or Samsung P2350. Hope I'm making a good choice.


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmmm.. I'll dig up one review of P2350 I read somewhere.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

Seems like the 2233SW is the wiser choice. PM time and place of meet @ lamington. I will be online by 8.30 AM. Even I have work there.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2009)

Gautham...no idea. Sent a PM to him. It seems he's not even visiting the forum.
Vishal...need to PM him. There is a slight chance that he will be going home for Diwali 

I'll call Rohan tomorrow.

I wonder, r we three the only who live in mumbai and have free time to have a chat with our friends?!

Where are thewisecrab, ethan? They never come...
I don't know if they are reading this even...


----------



## toofan (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool Keep in mind that you are a photographer and may need the LCD  for P.P. on Photoshop or other software So the color reproduction should be good and the size should also be bigger. Go for 24 inch if your budget allows it.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll PM Ethan and the crab. Both visit regularly. Ethan is in the movies and game thread, while crab is in football channel.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah the CrabMan is out.

Sorry guys, till my 12th is over (plus AIEEE, IITJEE, BITSAT, CET)  my folks wont allow me to came along with you'll. (pretty wierd considering I'm online most of the time but I cant do anything about it)

You could say " Ahh Bummer".. I'd prefer to look at it as "Only 5 months to go" 


Sorry guys, I hope such a meet will also take place next year so that I can tag along, but I'll have to give it a miss this year too


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

@rhitwick - Thanks for notifying the other guys. Hope Rohan makes it to the meet.

@toofan - Yes, I have that in mind but under my budget there are no good 24". I'm now thinking between P2350 & P2370.

@thecrabman - No problem. Join us the next year.  Good Luck.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^U goin to lamington today? If you could up your budget, I would recommend 2209WA @ 16k, but otherwise, better stick to P2350 or 2233SW/S2209W. P2350 looks great.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2009)

@Gaurav,
cooly, plz, plz...can u ask about Logitech X-540 servicing at Rashi...
(I'm calling them, but they r not picking up d damn phone, will call again today)
1>If they does (As their name is listed in Logitech india site)
2>If not who does
3>He who does...if he is open on monday?

I know its a bit too much I'm asking, but can u plz...


And guys,

say clearly, place and time...

Place: *Bandra band Stand*, as far the tone of discussion went 
Time: Kab??

Time to bol, Rohan ko kaya bolu?


@mr. crab, tere ko to main  .......pichle do saalo se tu exam diye ja raha hai, tera exam hai ke khatam hi nahi hota.
R u on house arrest? Just alert us, we will call human-rights for u...


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe he found Mrs. Crab and Uncle and Aunty Crab don't approve.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2009)

Gaurav, I was thinking, how about a meet on MarineDrive for diwali fireworks photosession


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmm.. I asked my parents, they agreed. But some far off cousins are coming over too tomorrow. So they say that they'd prefer it if I stay back. 

Anyway what time would be the meet? I dont think I can make the movie but (atleast for now) meeting up and chatting with you'll seems possible. I'll let you'll know by tonight whether I can make it (around 3.30-4pm seems plausible)

@rhitwick

Teri toh..yaad dilaayoon kya mein ke Goobi ne kitni faadi teri jab tu TDF ke pehle meet par aaya nahin?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Teri toh..yaad dilaayoon kya mein ke Goobi ne kitni faadi teri jab tu TDF ke pehle meet par aaya nahin?



I remember...

I missed dat grand meet, so I don't want to miss any more...
I don't know, if iMav told u guys, but called him dat day to wish u all best of luck...
I just could not make it dat day...


Aur goobi-ko maine hi pehele sorry bola tha...
because, I promised him I would come, but at the end moment I could not make it...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 16, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Where are thewisecrab, ethan? They never come...
> I don't know if they are reading this even...


Blast! You should have made it last weekend, I had got 4 leaves in a row. Will be busy this weekend as need to make arrangement for mum and dad's wedding anniversary celebration. You guys can carry on, I'll try joining you next time. 

@Cool G5: Dude, trust me, get to S2409W. It would be worth the wait. I waited nearly a month to get mine and it really makes a killer difference to have a 24" as compared to a 22" monitor. Size does matter (no matter how much the ladies claim otherwise ). If you have waited for so long, then why not wait for 2 more weeks and order it right away.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

@Rhitwick - I wasn't going to Lamington road today. Had paid a visit a few days ago. 
About the meet location, Marine Drive is a good idea but most of you guys will need a tripod to get a steady & noise free shot of crackers. Shooting crackers handheld is not a cup of tea for our prosumer cameras. You crank up the ISO above 400 & spoil the shot with slow shutter speeds even if you have OIS. 

So I guess it should be Bandra Bandstand or some other location? Please suggest so I can convey the same to some other guys who are interested in photography.


@Ethan_Hunt - I can't wait & it even shoots over my budget. I think I'll need to go with Samsung P2350 or the newer P2370.  It is not even available here in Lamington road.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2009)

I confirm my availability...
*
Date: 17-10-2009
Place: Bandra band-stand
Time: 4 PM (Mr. crab could attend then)*

If everyone confirms, Gaurav, update this in ur first post...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok Rhitwick, lets fix the plan.

So where should we meet?
Pranay?

What about Rohan? Rhitwick you tried calling? Vishal Gupta ka kya hua?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmm . .

My folks will be going out to eat with my cousins tagging along, and that's at 6pm. 

So I guess I can make it around 4-4.15 at Bandra Bandstand. That gives me an hour for hanging out with you guys.

Where at Bandstand? Please think of a local street joint not CrapD, something that's really easy on the pocket. 

Where to meet? (Sorry, I haven't been around Bandstand much, so dont know)


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

Will meet outside McD. I think it will be better since everybody is familiar with the CrapD. 
What say guys?


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

Errrr.... I am not familiar with bandstand either. If anyone will be coming by train, then can we meet @ Bandra station and then head on to the said location?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll be coming by Bus.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2009)

Gaurav, now u have to decide the place where to meet.
I only know bandra fort


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 16, 2009)

I know my way around Hill Road, but that was quite a few years ago


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

Guys meet me at Dadar Station on West Side.
From there we will proceed to Bandra Bandstand. OK?


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^Congrats on reaching 3k posts.  Dadar West sounds good, but a landmark will do fine. Like PF-1, at the exit which leads to under the bridge.

Or best idea, PM cell nos., best way to find each other.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

Meet me at Suvidha Store just outside Dadar Station(w). You will easily get it since there is a big lantern with name Suvidha written over it & some light torans hanging.

PM me your cell nos so I can guide you.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry Dadar West is too far . . plus I may not be able to come after all . . Parents playing the "study" card 

I'll let you'll know by tomorrow morning 

*sigh*  when will 12th be over??? Aaaugh!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

@thewisecrab - Where are you from?
If you think you might not be able to spend much time with us then its better you enjoy Diwali with your family & cousins, since coming for meet & leaving in a hurry will not be good for you. Don't worry about 12th, its just a overhyped stage in one's education career. Meets will take place occassionally, so you can check in the next time around. Happy Diwali


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^Next year. 

@ *Cool G5* YGPM


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, Rohan is not coming...

I just called him, he told he has Laxmi Puja 

@Wisecrab, r u going to study whole day on laxmi puja.
At least beg them to spare you a few hours on the day.

Well, its ur call...

Dadar station ok for me...


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like its gonna be a threesome...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 16, 2009)

It's not that . .just that they are saying that cousins are coming in morning+we have to do puja+tumhara din ka padhaai+rutwick eating my head (  )+etc etc..

Why didn't you'll have a meet last year?  (it was impromptu afaik)

Anyways, I'm bailing out.. Enjoy your meet..pray that my 12th goes smoothly, my cousins wont annoy me and you'll can catch a good movie 

Happy Diwali 



@Rhitwick
Bas . .chalu hoja . .I'll play Rhitwick of 2 years ago and you play Goobi


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

We did had a meet in 2008 & even one unofficial meet in 09.
Rhitwick pulling your leg


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 16, 2009)

^^
Strange, I dont remember it  

Rhitwick eating my head, not pulling my leg 

@Techalomaniac
Har Har. What a joke


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is the meet link, we had in December 2008.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey *G5*, got my PM?

@ *thewisecrab*


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2009)

12 exam is far more important than Mumbai rain, I know..

Best of luck...

As usual photos upload honewale hai, aur tu frastu khanewala hai


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

@Techalomaniac - Yes got your PM, will respond soon.
BTW what is YGPM? 

And its not gonna be a threesome, Tech$oft is coming & one of my friend too. I'm expecting atleast 5 people. Barring some unknown people from orkut.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmmm.. looks like a large groupie then.  *Cool G5*, it's You've Got PM.


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey why dnt we go to sardar 
I love the pav bhaji , especially sardar's...
What say??


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok then, at what time will you guys(pranay & rhitwick) reach Dadar station?
Bring any & every photography gear you own; DSLR, Tripods, Conversion Lenses, Strobes etc. You don't want to miss the beautiful BWSL in the evening, don't you?


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^Damn, you made me hungry!  Saw your pics on Flickr.  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Getting only my cam. I don't own any accesories and besides, I trust my hands  although they are shaky. Apna haath jagannath. I'll reach by 4pm sharp. Suvidha it shall be.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2009)

He He... Anybody interested in Kirti Vadapav can have the same tomorrow. Bandra isn't faraway from Dadar, so maybe I'll pick you guys up proceed by foot to Kirti Vadapav(Not faraway) & then by bus we all will journey to Bandra Bandstand.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm cool with anything although please take care to go to joints where there's good veg food too as I am veg, but I don't mind anyone eating nonveg in front of or near me. 

I'm in for all adventures that this groupie will have today.  So, 4pm @ Dadar, see you guys. Off to sleep now. Nite to all.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2009)

3:30 at Dadar
I say


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

^Okay done. 3.30pm shall be there.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2009)

What about 3PM?
We will have plenty of time to visit each place comfortably.
@Teclaomaniac & A Rhitwick, comfortable?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2009)

I have to leave home at abt 1:30 then...

3:30 yaar, bahut time hai mere pas, till 19th


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2009)

The point here is I'll have to show my face to my parents in the evening, since that is the time of Laxmi Pujan & every member should be present. So I'll need to be there. Same for the friend who is accompanying me. So even if I want to I can't wait for long i.e 8PM+


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

3.30pm is good for me, earlier than that will be no point, considering that the heat will not really let us enjoy...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok, meet me at 3:30PM. But please don't come late.

Happy Diwali Guys!


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Same to you. Will meet on time. Plus, I'll get a great pic taken by someone else with me.


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 17, 2009)

HEy why nt sardar re??
We will go there 2...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
HEy why nt sardar re??
We will go there 2...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 17, 2009)

How was the meet?? What?? No pics? No "what a day!" or "had lots of fun" messages?

That's strange


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, I returned only about 15 minutes ago. I can see that you are already regretting te fact that you couldn't make it O Crab. Don't worry, you will get all that you asked for. Btw, we did see some crabs where we went.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 17, 2009)

nobody invited me.



lol just jokin. btw even if someone did then also for me it wouldnt have been possible.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Haha... The meet was open to all Mumbaikars.  But we had some fun. Don't worry, let the others come online, they will update with pics I suppose.  Next time I will drop you a PM too. I didn't know that you are from Mumbai.


----------



## asingh (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow...just read this thread.

Want to see some pictures. Hope something like can be done for Delhi...

Delhities...????


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yay ! The meet was cool & refreshing.
I'm in process of uploading the pics. Will post soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2009)

First view to the meet  (me first)
*s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/?action=view&current=IMG_0722.jpg][IMG]*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/th_IMG_0722.jpg
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/IMG_0722.jpg
From left (Techsoft) Ankit, Techalomaniac (Pranay), Me, Kaustuv, CoolG5 (Gaurav)

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/IMG_0696.jpg
The so called "snake" or "Rock Fish"

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/IMG_0703.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/IMG_0707.jpg
Techalomaniac clicking something....

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/IMG_0705.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/IMG_0718.jpg
Birds

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/49815_9j8az/IMG_0688.JPG

My first Manual mode shot. Thanx to Techalomaniac...
It came very good, I can't believe that I've clicked it!!!

The meet was gr8 learning experience for me. First meet where we done something what we came to do...Photography and fun...

Sab log Techsoft-ko sorry bolo, as we could not take him to Sardar
Next time dude sure...we will name our meet as "Sardar Meet"

Again, gr8 to know a few old ones face-to-face.
Thanx to CoolG5 and Techalomaniac I'm taking some funda to home.
Ankit and Kaustav...gr8 to meet u guys... 

TDF FTW!!!!

P.S. All photos in full resolution coming soon 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%3Ca%20href=*s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/?action=view&current=IMG_0722.jpg%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/th_IMG_0722.jpg*s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/?action=view&current=IMG_0722.jpg][IMG]*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/th_IMG_0722.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2009)

@Rhitwick - Really nice shot. 

Tech$oft won't forget this meet as he was seperated from his beloved meal of Sardar Pavbhaji as we headed over to Bandra Bandstand while Sardar Pavbhaji is damn opposite.. He might be humming "Yeh Dooriyan, In rahoon Ki dooriyan"  

Here are some pics from my camera. I'll be uploading good higher resolution soon.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2552/4019150239_a5c7ca5040_o.jpg

Rhitwick chugging happily on the rocks at Bandra coast. Some good bokeh in the background for Rhitwick to oogle on.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2653/4019150231_0c8e5b1899_o.jpg

Rhitwick capturing some small boats I guess. Again a bokeh shot which Rhitwick is Krazzy about 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3214/4019150227_62392bc763_o.jpg

Rhitwick & Pranay taking my snap so I decided to take their's. Tit for Tat 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2475/4019150219_4648f7f0d8_o.jpg

Pranay clicking crows from rock edge at Bandra coast. I feel like kicking him in to the golden water 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2765/4019150245_dace01abc7_o.jpg

Sunset at Bandra Bandstand.

This was just a glimpse will upload more soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2009)

All photos in original resolution:- 
*picasaweb.google.com/rhitwick/TDF_Mumbai_Meet_17102009?feat=directlink


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Techalomaniac clicking something....


Was clicking your curvaceous figure! I'll upload in some time.


> My first Manual mode shot. Thanx to Techalomaniac...
> It came very good, I can't believe that I've clicked it!!!


You had some Krow blessings.


> The meet was gr8 learning experience for me. First meet where we done something what we came to do...Photography and fun...


+1


> Sab log Techsoft-ko sorry bolo, as we could not take him to Sardar
> Next time dude sure...we will name our meet as "Sardar Meet"


Arre, hum toh Sardar mein hi the yaar. (In our minds)


> Again, gr8 to know a few old ones face-to-face.


And a couple of new ones I assume. 


> Thanx to CoolG5 and Techalomaniac I'm taking some funda to home.
> Ankit and Kaustav...gr8 to meet u guys...


:echo:


> TDF FTW!!!!


As you said, it is us who will rock this forum. We shall bring it back to where it belongs. 


Cool G5 said:


> Tech$oft won't forget this meet as he was seperated from his beloved meal of Sardar Pavbhaji as we headed over to Bandra Bandstand while Sardar Pavbhaji is damn opposite.. He might be humming "Yeh Dooriyan, In rahoon Ki dooriyan"


Also, "Aa ja sanam madhur chandni mein hum tum mile toh pavbhaji khake aayegi bahaar.... Jhooooomne lagega Sardaaaar" 


> Rhitwick chugging happily on the rocks at Bandra coast. Some good bokeh in the background for Rhitwick to oogle on.
> Rhitwick capturing some small boats I guess. Again a bokeh shot which Rhitwick is Krazzy about





> Rhitwick & Pranay taking my snap so I decided to take their's. Tit for Tat


Come again, WHAT for tat????? 


> Pranay clicking crows from rock edge at Bandra coast. I feel like kicking him in to the golden water


The Krow clan shall punish for uttering these unholy plans of yours. Henceforth, beware of Krows ! 


> This was just a glimpse will upload more soon.


Waiting........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Was clicking your curvaceous figure! I'll upload in some time.


What the? 

Awesome pics guys. What camera is that?


----------



## asingh (Oct 17, 2009)

Errr....

All you guys are 'young'. Gosh I was shocked to see you all. (No offenses meant).

Any of you working...??


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

*rhitwick* is at least. Yeah we are all young "adults".


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> What the?


Hey, isn't "round" is made of "curves"


----------



## asingh (Oct 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> *rhitwick* is at least. Yeah we are all young "adults".





You guys are so young, and have so much knowledge about computers/hardware/systems.

Am proud of India's new generation. Keep it up....!


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> You guys are so young, and have so much knowledge about computers/hardware/systems.
> 
> Am proud of India's new generation. Keep it up....!



We learned only from supporting elders like you sir!


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeh hai youngistan meri jaan!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2009)

The rockfish and brids shots were great. Wish I was there. Missed it.  Busy with work.  Next time. Do this frequently please G5!


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

So I suggested. Maybe once a month or two. What say guys?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 18, 2009)

Krow said:


> So I suggested. Maybe once a month or two. What say guys?


So u changed...hmmm

Talked wid Gautham when I was returning.
He's coming back at about 3rd of Dec, so can arrange then...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hey, there is a movie for you...

The Crow


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2009)

To all: Very very good images and meet. Please post your cameras also. If I would have been there...........................


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey sorry guys to reply late 
Yesterday night i had gone for all the best movie
So came up late by 2.00 and went to sleep...
Thanks to all of u guys to make my diwali more better by doin something better either than going to sardar. Had fun ....


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> So u changed...hmmm
> Hey, there is a movie for you...
> The Crow


Gotta check this movie out. My kin has always got a stupid portrayal by the media. Have you seen Phoonk? The horror was supposed to a zoom shot of a Krow. Bleh! Hope this movie makes some sense about us. I didn't change, merely revealed my true self. 



toofan said:


> If I would have been there...........................


We were saying the same thing *toofan*. 



> To all: Very very good images and meet. Please post your cameras also.


Mine is a Sony DSC-H50. Both others were Canon, dunno the exact model number.



Tech$oft said:


> Hey sorry guys to reply late
> Yesterday night i had gone for all the best movie
> So came up late by 2.00 and went to sleep...
> Thanks to all of u guys to make my diwali more better by doin something better either than going to sardar. Had fun ....


Sorry mate, but we will go to Sardar next time for sure.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

@Krow - Arrey Tech$oft ka ji chahe toh woh mujhe aaj hi Sardar leke jaaye.

@Toofan - Rhitwick uses a Canon SX10 IS while I use Canon SX100 IS. Tech$oft was shooting with his phone i.e N79(5MP AF) while Kaustubh has his N73(3.2MP AF).

@Anorion - Yes, I will frequently conduct the meets. The coming Sunday?

@Rhitwick - 3rd Dec..damn.. At that time I would be busy with exams. I won't be able to join you guys.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here are the HD pics of the meet without any watermarks. Enjoy 

*www.4shared.com/file/141535656/5189878e/Thinkdigit_Mumbai_Photography_Meet.html


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2637/4021782780_61e7c67827_o.jpg

Ankit & Kaustubh posing for a shot.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2669/4021783212_94ce03c281_o.jpg

Rhitwick clicking the Sunset.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2595/4021023143_90bc6a4615_o.jpg

Pranay clicking the snakes in the crevices of the boulders at Bandra coast.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2775/4021784170_54fd010d96_o.jpg

I don't know what is Kaustubh clicking 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2768/4021023865_bcc1dd91c9_o.jpg

Ankit the gamer, imagines my tripod for a quake 3 rocket launcher!

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2463/4021023397_80b5b2f86f_o.jpg

I dedicate this picture to Krow & RGV. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2728/4021803464_5e6440a87a_o.jpg

Pranay(Krow) clicking Crows.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2644/4021024319_11a7b87106_o.jpg

Pranay & Kaustubh engaged in calls from their GF's I guess.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2453/4021021839_4fe83e7fab_o.jpg

Sunset at Bandra Bandstand.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2431/4021785238_b8c93053f8_o.jpg

Members alighting at Bandra Station for a quick bite of Kunj Vihar Vadapav while himesh reshammiya zooms past. P.S : The guy in yellow Tshirt is Ankit.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2658/4021785494_4340978f97_o.jpg

Rhitwick warns Pranay of a possible stomachache.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pranay is the same Techalomaniac(Till yesterday) & from today he is Krow in Thinkdigit Forum. He is the one in black tshirt with red stripes on it.


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2009)

Just One Krow has changed his life.


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

Hehe... Everybody see the sunset @ bandstand pic by G5 with the red sun. I am flying right above the sun. I came to land and transformed into that human in black t-shirt with red stripes so that I could dream of Sardar Pav Bhaji and post in the forum.


----------



## asingh (Oct 18, 2009)

And all those pictures make me miss Mumbai. 

Was there from 96-97. Never got a chance to go back. Am sure it has changed a lot though.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

^You can say that.. Changed a lot.
Where are you now? Why did you shifted?


----------



## asingh (Oct 18, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> ^You can say that.. Changed a lot.
> Where are you now? Why did you shifted?




Now in New Delhi. Work out of Gurgaon. Was initially studying college there, but due to some reasons had to move back to my native north India. Since then been here...!

There was some BEST bus which I used to take I think '123' or '121', from Marine Drive to Fountain / Regal. Many more memories....!


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> Now in New Delhi. Work out of Gurgaon. Was initially studying college there, but due to some reasons had to move back to my native north India. Since then been here...!
> 
> There was some BEST bus which I used to take I think '123', from Marine Drive to Fountain / Regal. Many more memories....!



Ok. You will be recollecting a lot of old memories as we conduct more such meets.

@Krow - Dude please upload the pics? I'm waiting.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

I am a very slow uploader of pics...  Okay, I'll upload by tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey nice pics re
Can some one send me this pics....


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2009)

@Tech$oft - You too upload the pics shot from your N79.
Register yourself for a free Flickr account & start uploading.


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey but do i need to resize my image size... ???


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2009)

Its up to you to resize or not to. You can offcourse upload them directly to flickr.


----------



## toofan (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes resize them if you will post them here because these saves the bandwidth.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's my say... If you like the pics, please let me know as I am not sure which ones to add in the photography thread.

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/9205/dsc04895v.jpg
G5 clicked this as the first shot with my cam. I take the credit anyways. 

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/6479/dsc04900b.jpg
Caption contest for this one.

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/8683/dsc04909e.jpg
Hmmm... I thank this one for posing peacefully.

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/5868/dsc04911k.jpg
Again Thanks!

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/7412/dsc04913c.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/3816/dsc04919p.jpg
"Woh pehli baaar, manual mode liye..."


More up soon. Comments please...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2009)

The first shot is absolute horror. I just zoomed all the way in & took it without adjusting anything. It was in AUTO.

Rhitwick has a knack of giving similar poses. I had shot rhitwick with almost similar expression.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Rhitwick has a knack of giving similar poses. I had shot rhitwick with almost similar expression.



Yaaaaaaa.......
Now I'm in league of Arjun Rampal, John, Ranadeep Hooda...
I think, now I should make a portfolio, nam to hai hi...


abe, admi ek hai to expression bhi ek hi honge na...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2009)

Great photos Krow/G5!


----------



## toofan (Oct 19, 2009)

Krow 1st, 5th and 6th are very good.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2009)

@Anorion - Will it be possible for you to join us for another Mumbai Photography session in the afternoon? Place not decided yet. Also the plans are still sketchy.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for comments guys... Some more here:

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/1944/dsc04920c.jpg

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/4201/dsc04927qd.jpg

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/2069/dsc04924i.jpg

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/4201/dsc04927qd.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/7607/dsc04925g.jpg

More up later surely.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2009)

@CoolG5... yes! I will be there.


----------



## toofan (Oct 20, 2009)

@krow: Wow. You just rocked with those rocks and skies. If I had to give the award of best image of mumbai meetup I will award it to the Last one with Macro.

Krow & others: don't you think it will be nice to post the images on Photography thread. You can post the links here for your images. It will me more convenient so see all images at one place.

Now on if you wish or liked the idea then try to post at the photography thread.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 20, 2009)

Toofan - I have already posted them in the Photography thread for those who do not visit this thread.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 20, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2572/4028015469_6f059b92a9_o.jpg

A small boat sailing in the water

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2536/4028015973_bea63dbd40_o.jpg

Crow wanting to kiss the sun 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3531/4028017253_1fd902d212_o.jpg

Pranay & Rhitwick lost in the rocks. While we guys(Ankit, Kaustubh & Me) reached to the far extreme end. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2587/4028017617_9f78214102_o.jpg

Caption this shot.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2691/4028018273_fd195e2561_o.jpg

The whole group present for the first Thinkdigit Mumbai Photography Meet.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2603/4028017827_87722c1f0b_o.jpg

Bandra Station signboard.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> *img8.imageshack.us/img8/3816/dsc04919p.jpg
> "Woh pehli baaar, manual mode liye..."



*farm3.static.flickr.com/2455/4028770272_4996665530_o.jpg

Spot the differences.   
The first one is shot by Krow while I shot the second shot. Rhitwick is giving almost similar expression in both the shots. Mind you the shot was not taken at the same time.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

toofan said:


> @krow: Wow. You just rocked with those rocks and skies. If I had to give the award of best image of mumbai meetup I will award it to the Last one with Macro.
> 
> Krow & others: don't you think it will be nice to post the images on Photography thread. You can post the links here for your images. It will me more convenient so see all images at one place.
> 
> Now on if you wish or liked the idea then try to post at the photography thread.



Thanks for the compliments *toofan*. Yes, I will post these there sure.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

This post has my friends and family members. 

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/7369/dsc04935py.jpg

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/7213/dsc04936sz.jpg

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/9343/dsc04944t.jpg

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/1834/dsc04951v.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/452/dsc04953k.jpg

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/3500/dsc04957h.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/8383/dsc04958i.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/9917/dsc04959.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/3815/dsc04991a.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/3130/dsc04993z.jpg

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/4640/dsc04994o.jpg


Feel free to comment, more coming soon.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/8568/dsc04949pq.jpg

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/906/dsc04946.jpg

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/4599/dsc04948w.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 20, 2009)

@krow - The last group image is not focused properly. The previous group images show incorrect WB.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 20, 2009)

@Krow, why r u not posting the link for full album?
Do it dude...good, bad watever...I want 'em all


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

^Its 320MB and compression is giving me at best 260MB! You mind if I resize and give it to you?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 21, 2009)

Goodness!!!!!!

In what resolution r u taking shots? full 9 MP?

I prefer 4 or 5 MP, gives good resolution in affordable (sharable) size.

Well, no issues send the resized ones.


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

^Yup, always at 9MP, never less. Anyway, I'll make 'em 1024x768. Fine?


----------



## din (Oct 21, 2009)

This is not fair 

This is not fair at all 

You guys always have a great time together and make others jealous of you by posting excellent photos.

I am glad I was not there, else caption will be - _Group of youngsters with an old man_ 

On a serious note - Great photos, glad you had a nice time together, may be one day I will come to Mumbai to meet you all


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

^Hehe...  When you do plan to come, drop in a post here. We all will be pleased to meet the TDF Uncle. 

Meanwhile:

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/7395/dsc04955.jpg
*rhitwick*'s curvaceous figure. 

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/7199/dsc04960os.jpg

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/3900/dsc04983k.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/5879/dsc04968l.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 21, 2009)

Rhitwick will be glad to see his pic & will definitely reward you with a good gift in the next meet. 

@Din - You're welcome to join us. Come join us this saturday for another meet


----------



## toofan (Oct 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Yup, always at 9MP, never less. Anyway, I'll make 'em 1024x768. Fine?



Crow resize them to 600 x 450.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would prefer to have them atleast resized to 3.2MP. I had resized mine to 4MP.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wrote a post on my site about the meet 

Weekend Photography in Mumbai kicks off

Please comment.


----------



## toofan (Oct 22, 2009)

Commented.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks toofan & krow.

I badly wish you were staying in Mumbai toofan.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

All my pictures uploaded to rapidshare. Size : 53MB


```
*rapidshare.com/files/296335376/TDF_Meet.7z
```

Enjoy.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/7637/dsc04976oz.jpg
My take on the crow and the sun.

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/2603/dsc04985.jpg

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/339/dsc04990lu.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

3 of G5's pics were published in Digit mag November issue last page.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 31, 2009)

Krow said:


> 3 of G5's pics were published in Digit mag November issue last page.



Which one?
How did you got the mag early?


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

^I'm a Subscriber man!

Pic 1,2 and 4 from post #123 in this thread (this very page).


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2009)

^lol yeah, cyberjunkie picked them up. So when is the next meet?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2009)

*CALL FOR NEXT PHOTOGRAPHY MEET*


Guys, lets have our next photography meet.
I'm proposing next weekend (21st/22nd) as I'm busy this week.

Place:
Time:
pour ur opinions


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

wow cool pics guys...so when will be the next meet


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

I think we MAY have college saturday. Sunday looks fine to me.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

Let's not take the meet this weekend as Rhitwick can't come so does my another friend. We'll take it in the next week on saturday or sunday. We have plenty of time till then to decide on a location.

Start shooting your suggestions guys.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2009)

I am in this one for sure. Err... want to head out to nature? Just asking. there are loads of one day light trekking destinations near mumbai... both Karnala and Kalavantin/Prabalgad are close to Panvel - this means that we can do a lot of macro - as well as some scenic shots. If we head out to Prabalgad/Kalavantin, then we will go through a villiage too, so some rural shots will also be at hand. Give the kids chocolates and they will pose. Even Borivili National park would be great on a Sunday morning, we will spot deer and monkeys for sure, and plenty of butterflies and other insects. Or we can take a ferry across the city from Gateway of India... great to photograph boats and ships. Just throwing in ideas to the pool. If you want to restrict it to the city, then how about Neheru science centre at Dadar? It's really great, and will have some strange photo opportunities, especially the pre-historic sector and the gallery of mirrors -  we can distort ourselves and fool around with dinos and neanderthals. there is also a virtual reality display, and a 4D short film to boot.
My pick would be Borivili National Park.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2009)

Anorion said:


> I
> My pick would be Borivili National Park.


Exactly this was my idea to CoolG5!!!

And, i'm in for trek, again a trek on sunday just drains out energy to join office nxt day.
If its saturday, call me.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2009)

Anorion said:


> I am in this one for sure. Err... want to head out to nature? Just asking. there are loads of one day light trekking destinations near mumbai... both Karnala and Kalavantin/Prabalgad are close to Panvel - this means that we can do a lot of macro - as well as some scenic shots. If we head out to Prabalgad/Kalavantin, then we will go through a villiage too, so some rural shots will also be at hand. Give the kids chocolates and they will pose. Even Borivili National park would be great on a Sunday morning, we will spot deer and monkeys for sure, and plenty of butterflies and other insects. Or we can take a ferry across the city from Gateway of India... great to photograph boats and ships. Just throwing in ideas to the pool. If you want to restrict it to the city, then how about Neheru science centre at Dadar? It's really great, and will have some strange photo opportunities, especially the pre-historic sector and the gallery of mirrors -  we can distort ourselves and fool around with dinos and neanderthals. there is also a virtual reality display, and a 4D short film to boot.
> My pick would be Borivili National Park.



I have heard from lot of other photography folks that Borivili National Park has lost its lustre as the animals there are decreasing day-by-day. I suggest something in the city. Nehru Science Centre can be fun, I'm up for it. If anybody wants to shoot some ferries then again Gateway of India would be good.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Let's not take the meet this weekend as Rhitwick can't come so does my another friend. We'll take it in the next week on saturday or sunday. We have plenty of time till then to decide on a location.
> 
> Start shooting your suggestions guys.


That's cool with me, although I won't be here for a week after 27th, so please make next week is final.



Anorion said:


> I am in this one for sure. Err... want to head out to nature? Just asking. there are loads of one day light trekking destinations near mumbai... both Karnala and Kalavantin/Prabalgad are close to Panvel - this means that we can do a lot of macro - as well as some scenic shots. If we head out to Prabalgad/Kalavantin, then we will go through a villiage too, so some rural shots will also be at hand. Give the kids chocolates and they will pose. Even Borivili National park would be great on a Sunday morning, we will spot deer and monkeys for sure, and plenty of butterflies and other insects. Or we can take a ferry across the city from Gateway of India... great to photograph boats and ships. Just throwing in ideas to the pool. If you want to restrict it to the city, then how about Neheru science centre at Dadar? It's really great, and will have some strange photo opportunities, especially the pre-historic sector and the gallery of mirrors -  we can distort ourselves and fool around with dinos and neanderthals. there is also a virtual reality display, and a 4D short film to boot.
> My pick would be Borivili National Park.


I am fine with any of these locations.. Up to the rest of the guys to decide now. National Park/Aarey Colony/BNHS are good places to start, although I am more in favour of a light trekking destination.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 11, 2009)

^We can trek on a Saturday. But if there are rains, I don't think any one of us will get good photographs. In that case, NSC would make a great indoor location for photography. There is a 50 rupee license necessary for photography though. That's apart from the 51 rupee entry. 
@CoolG5: Although the number of animals have decreased, the deers live close to the villiage itself, there are cages for two large herds, the monkeys are near the gate, and the butterflies and other insects are plentiful. There is also a boat ride, with something like an infinity pool forming at a waterfall, and it opens into the city. So we will get great photos if we head out here even now.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2009)

@Anorion - I agree with you but if its Borivali National Park I can't come coz I won't be able to spend around a day out since my exams are nearing. So let's take this meet not far off. I hope you guys can understand. We'll go to Borivali National Park in December when my exams get over.

I'm OK paying the Rs.100 as permit & photography fee.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Hope it stops raining. I am all for any kind of adventure. Indoor/outdoor does not matter. Do we need a vehicle @ national park?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2009)

I wish the rain stops but the drizzle doesn't. Then we can capture the mood of the rain in Mumbai. We will visit railway stations,colleges,beaches, office areas etc. It would be a reality photo meet you can say. 

I wanted to go out today in the afternoon to photography the rainy mood in the city but the rain stopped & even my camera batteries were exhausted.


----------



## trigger (Nov 13, 2009)

People, are you talking about the 20/21 weekend?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

trigger said:


> People, are you talking about the 20/21 weekend?



We're talking about 21/22 Nov. The coming week not this week.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2009)

Aksa Beach?

How will be it?
Can it be covered within our time i.e. 5-6 hrs? (1PM to 6PM)
Subjects for photography would be there?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

No idea Rhitwick. Haven't been there anytime.

I think we can carry along Dadar coastline from Dadar all the way to Worli Seaface. If we take it on sunday we'll get to shoot cricket junkies at Shivaji Park, Couples on katta, Panning photography at cadell road, siddhivinayak temple & sunday evening fun at worli seaface.

@Anorion & @krow - Suggest some places guys. We need your help & co-operation.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

I am really a noob at locations. Exploring the city with you guys only. But Aarey colony is a good place for photography (if only you know where to go... its too large)


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm... I like the cricket idea very much. Would love to do that. I have no clue about aarey... blank here on that front. ummmm... Borivili National park is still manageable according to me. We head in at 7:30, roam around a bit, get out by around 1:00, have lunch, and head home. The flowers, insects and monkeys are aplenty in the garden close to the entrance, there is a cage with deer, some really sad eagles in cages, twenty minutes away is a villiage, and wild deer roam about nearby here, but cannot assure you of shots of wild deer - mostly because they are very shy. We have most of the sunday with us, as well as a good bout of photography. 
No clue about Aksa beach either. I dont think the rains will concern us any more though.   
We can invade lamington road. thinking hard now.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2009)

As none of us don't know about Aksa beach, why not it?

Being a beach we can expect photography subjects.
And a bit adventure too.

But, we have to leave early as autos start disappearing as soon as darkness falls.
Say what guys? 
Small trip+Photogrphy?

@National park, which entry r u thinking of, Borivali side obviously?
How am I going to meet u guys @7.30AM. I can't remember when I last woke up b4 8AM.

@Lamington Road, r u crazy? What photos should we take there, Diff. MOBO models?


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> As none of us don't know about Aksa beach, why not it?
> 
> Being a beach we can expect photography subjects.
> And a bit adventure too.


What adventure in the beach man? We can try pushing Anorion in the water to win a great DSLR camera. (I hope I am not banned for discussing my true intentions. Will use PM next time for sure.  )


> But, we have to leave early as autos start disappearing as soon as darkness falls.
> Say what guys?
> Small trip+Photogrphy?


I think we should try somewhere else as last time also we were near the coast. I want to capture sunrise, had enough of sunset photography.


> @National park, which entry r u thinking of, Borivali side obviously?
> How am I going to meet u guys @7.30AM. I can't remember when I last woke up b4 8AM.


Yes, of course Borivali side.  That is why I asked for going to some far off locations for a day trip. So you know, some trekkin, some timepass, I can even compete with some vultures for some dead meat (just for fun though, I am a vegetarian Krow  ).


> @Lamington Road, r u crazy? What photos should we take there, Diff. MOBO models?


Pendrives, Dual layer DVD's, some fake hardware, King's restaurant, Prime ABGB, we can tell them that we are from Digit Magazine (Anorion FTW) and we want to do a story on their shop which is the greatest in Lamington, provided they give us some core i7 processor based PC's and juicy CM/Antec Cabbys for free. 

Seriously speaking, its best if we have some sorta adventure. Anorion suggested some villages we could go to. Buck up guys. Its a Mumbai Meetup. We should make every TDF visitor jealous and want to come to Mumbai. I'm talking specifically of those noobs who tell me on the IRC that Delhi>Mumbai.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 14, 2009)

I am going to shoot with my mobile phone, and not get along my dSLR now! 
Actually, yeah, I am up for Aksa. Don't care if it is a beach, and has a lack of subjects. 
My intention of suggesting Lamington road was for some street photography. Chor bazaar or Mhmd Ali Road would do just as fine for me. In fact, if it were not for the narrow gullis and bad light conditions, I would totally have pushed for Chor Bazaar... great subjects around every turn, antiques, people, shops... great colours too. Dharavi too, for the same reason, but it has become really popular among photographers since Slumdog Millionaire, and the people now demand money once you click, which is pretty sad.
I don't think we can go for a trek as it would consume the entire day, maybe some other time, after all exams are done and stuff - but we would have to catch a 7:05 bus from Panvel to reasonably make it to the top of Karnala or Prabalgad/Kalavantin and back, and these are the closest somewhat-reasonable can be called "trekking" if you tweak the definition a bit kind of places.
And yeah, totally, and absolutely the Borivili side. I live like ten minutes away from the other side, and Yeoor sucks big time. Dragonflies and huge spiders are aplenty, but so are strange forest officers who fine you fifty bucks or so, with no tickets available to get in. Just to get in, you have to sneak in to a resort and jump a wall... then make sure you don't wander into the firing range. If you want an adventure and zero photographs, then go in from the other side. It's so sad, that at one point, the gate to the park actually had a broken badminton racquet as the bolt!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2009)

@Krow, if none of us has never been to Aksa, why not it?

If nothing else, I'm up for National Park.


Cool, Krow and Anorion, u r inhabitants of Mumbai...why don't you guys get details of Aksa (I've limited resource for such info).
How good is it?
If safe?
Commute issue if any?


----------



## toofan (Nov 14, 2009)

Are yaar National Park jaao. There would be different subjects to shoot. Macros, Landscapes, Portraits. titliy ki photo jaroor kheenchna.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Nov 14, 2009)

My Suggestions

Go with Aarey Colony
bcoz it offers a lot.. Trees, plants, butterflies..
Good for Macro, Landscape  & Nature Photography + fewer crowd

Abt Aksa beach
Not good with your timeframe (1pm – 6 pm).
If its clear skies, then 1 pm to 4 pm on Aksa beach is like …..

National Park, Borivali is also good option but now a days its loosing charm.

You can also try Pawai Lake area.

If you need detail for Aarey Colony ( from where to start etc), let me know.

I will update you with details (after 10.30 pm 2day).

Keep Shooting gr8 Pics.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 14, 2009)

Arrey Rhitwick, all are ignorant about Aksa beach & you want to venture in unfamiliar lands? Adventure? No it won't turn out to be adventure but it will waste out time as none will have clue about where to go. Borivli National Park... I don't think its a good idea. Nothing new there as most of the photography meets happen there. Nothing we can show the other photography groups about. I need to say it again that if you wish to go on trekking & a big meet then I can't join you guys.

I liked Anorion's idea of Lamington road. We'll sure get shooting pointers once we reach the place. We can shoot over streets, in the small lanes etc. But being a sunday it most of the stores there would be closed so again a limited possibilities.

I want to go & shoot on railway stations. I would like to capture the rush to catch the trains, passengers munching on refreshments, people rushing down the FOB's in a swarm etc. But I think being November security will be tightened citing an year after the deadly terror attacks. We may get into a crunch if the authorities smell fishy.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2009)

@G5, yes, I want to go where I've never been.
I've never been to Borivali National park
I've Never been to Lamington road chor bazar
I've never been to Aksa beach too.

And, I don't think we meet (or this photography meet is) to show some other groups how cool/how geek we are. To me these meets are a way to know each other and to learn something.

I'm not forcing u guys for Aksa beach. I just put my opinion and as none of us has ever visited there. Let us find out how cool its is or how sh1t it is.

And, I'm in for *NATIONAL PARK*, anyone else?

And, I don't think u are allowed to click photos at railway stations. I think u need permission for that.


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah permission is needed for rly stns. Anyway, other locations... hmmm... Looks like G5's original idea of going seaside will have to stick.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok let's discuss about aksa beach but I think it will take almost 6 hours, right?
I can't be out for too long. Keep the seaside area as location B.

@Rhitwick - I was not opposing your idea but the fact now is I can't join in for a long meet. Being an unfamiliar place it will take time getting to explore the area.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 15, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Ok let's discuss about aksa beach but I think it will take almost 6 hours, right?
> I can't be out for too long. Keep the seaside area as location B.
> 
> @Rhitwick - I was not opposing your idea but the fact now is I can't join in for a long meet. Being an unfamiliar place it will take time getting to explore the area.


Cool lets keep Aksa beach on hold as u've exams and can't invest much time.
Is *National park* too far away from ur home?

I'm very much eager to go to National Park.
Any other places u want to mention? (Not stations)


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2009)

Guys even Mumbai University(Kalina) is a good location for Photography. Lots of greenery & empty roads inside the university campus.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 15, 2009)

we cannot shoot in the stations, but there are loads of pics on flickr with people doing exactly that. We can shoot in the subways at least, but horrible light conditions. Ummm... Been to Kalina, nothing much there. Just reconsider Neheru Science Centre, really nothing like it, that would be my second pick in all the locations we have so far. I am up for Aksa/Juhu/Chor Bazaar/Cricket Junkies/Worli, or any other place that you guys come up with. We can keep Borivili on reserve for next time... most of my insect macros are from there.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok choose betwenn Nehru Planetarium & Dadar Seaside till Worli perhaps.
We'll go to Borivali National Park & Aksa beach in future after I'm done with exams & all.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

Your call guys. I am fine with all locations. Which place has better food joints? That would be my choice...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dadar has a great number & variety of food joints. In case we take meet on saturday we can grab a bite of kirti vadapav which members have been waiting to munch on.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 15, 2009)

lol@Krow - totally, that's the most sensible consideration so far. Neheru Science centre, not planetarium, and it is in Dadar.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

^Camera charges would be? Any idea about where we'll go to have lunch. Damn, I'm hungry guys!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 16, 2009)

wait..this planning has been going on for a month??The first post was on 12/10..so are u guys yet to meet or are u guys planning another one..


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121718&page=3

Scroll down to post number 80 by rhitwick and keep on. It would be better if you read the thread first mate.  Mumbai meets FTW!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Camera charges would be? Any idea about where we'll go to have lunch. Damn, I'm hungry guys!



Rs.50 will be camera charges as said by anorion earlier. Another 50 bucks as entry fee. Don't worry about snacks we w'll surely get something or other.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Important Update:*​
Unfortunately I'm backing out of the meet as my exams have been scheduled to begin from 24th November 09. I just got this news. You guys carry on. I have advised some people from Mumbai Photography community on orkut to join in but since I can't attend the meet now, I have suggested them to contact krow or Anorion. Please reply to the, if they contact you guys. Feeling sad but nothing can be done. You guys take the meet without me this time, I'll join in the next time.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmm.. I remember in first ever TDF meet Raven was there and we used to call him Kak .. Looks like the tradition is still going on .. 

And btw .. Anyone looking for good scenery MUST come to Navi Mumbai .. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hmm.. I remember in first ever TDF meet Raven was there and we used to call him Kak .. Looks like the tradition is still going on .. 

And btw .. Anyone looking for good scenery MUST come to Navi Mumbai ..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 17, 2009)

^Awww.... CoolG5 but do well.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> *Important Update:*​
> Unfortunately I'm backing out of the meet as my exams have been scheduled to begin from 24th November 09. I just got this news. You guys carry on. I have advised some people from Mumbai Photography community on orkut to join in but since I can't attend the meet now, I have suggested them to contact krow or Anorion. Please reply to the, if they contact you guys. Feeling sad but nothing can be done. You guys take the meet without me this time, I'll join in the next time.


 Hate exams.  Best of Luck for exams. 



it_waaznt_me said:


> Hmm.. I remember in first ever TDF meet Raven was there and we used to call him Kak .. Looks like the tradition is still going on ..
> 
> And btw .. Anyone looking for good scenery MUST come to Navi Mumbai ..


Down memory lane...  Any particular locations in mind?



Anorion said:


> ^Awww.... CoolG5 but do well.


So how many of us are remaining now? You, me and rhitwick. Anyone else interested?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 17, 2009)

How about National Park now?
I want to try some Macro and Depth-of-Field shooting.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

IMO Science center will be better and more of a challenge maybe. I am up for anything you two like, although National park is a big place with virtually no guarantee of good shots since its not the rains either.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 17, 2009)

I too am up for anything, seriously.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2009)

As everyone is up for anything, so where are we going?


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

Option 1). National Park.
Option 2). Karnala (if you guys are free the whole day).
Option 3). Nehru Science Center.

If anyone knows where exactly in the national park we can go to shoot pictures, then I am all for it. Otherwise, its best to go to Nehru Science Center. It would be a different challenge to take scientific pictures. Make your choices guys.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2009)

My vote...Nehru Science Center
Bas, done......aur koi nai....
Wat abt Anorion, is he coming or not?

Yaad aya, Time??
Kab...?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 19, 2009)

I am split. I am coming. If you would somehow have to force a vote out of my, my vote would be National Park.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2009)

Then national park it is.......
So total vote 2...
National Park wins.... 

Sat/Sun? 
when?
Where exactly to meet?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 19, 2009)

Borivili National park gate. What time? Early morning to lunch would be ideal. Sunday? Or Saturday? If we are voting then
1. Sunday
2. Saturday


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2009)

My vote is Saturday...
Sunday I'm busy...


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey the meet was scheduled Sunday man, Sunday please make yourself free Rhitwick, is that not possible? Saturday is my friend's birthday (Fossils  ). As of today, there is almost a nil chance of Saturday as we might go on an outing somewhere Saturday and if we don't, I have a college to run to. 

Sunday being a holiday would be convenient for all. But please *Rhitwick*, be free man.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2009)

@krow, arey I've managed to get a party out of my room-mate on his marriage.
Let me check if he can re-schedule it on Saturday.

Party to main nahi chodnewala hoon, bcz, in 1.5yrs this is the first time he is spending on us


----------



## Anorion (Nov 19, 2009)

Reschedule! Please! PLEASE! I think I have to go to work on saturday


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Reschedule! Please! PLEASE! I think I have to go to work on saturday


+1. Come on *rhitwick*, you can do this please!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2009)

Done!
Meet on Sunday.
When?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2009)

Great! Thanks a ton. Umm... vote again? any time is OK for me, but I'd suggest some time early morning... say 8ish. At least 9ish. The park opens at 7:30.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 21, 2009)

A friend of mine was chatting with me & told me that the best time to visit Borivali National Park is around 4PM in the evening since at that time the animals are active. If you go early in the morning most of them are asleep. I don't know how true is this but just added for your convenience guys.

Damn I'll be missing this great meet. Anyways go fast & return with great pics. I'm waiting.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2009)

Tomorrow 8 A.M.
Kaya bolte ho...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2009)

OK great... will be there... Krow?


----------



## Krow (Nov 21, 2009)

Meet @ Borivali Station @ 8AM. Reach Dadar and take borivali train fro, there.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> Meet @ Borivali Station @ 8AM. Reach Dadar and take borivali train fro, there.


I'll come by bus.
Will be easier for me.
I think Anorion is also going to do same.

Anorion, where from are u going to take bus? We may meet at same place...
b/w where do u stay in Thane?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2009)

^Yes, at Thane


----------



## cyberjunkie (Nov 22, 2009)

Anorion just left work a while back. I think he'll need more than his usual dose of caffeine. You guys have fun...


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2009)

cyberjunkie said:


> Anorion just left work a while back. I think he'll need more than his usual dose of caffeine. You guys have fun...


He was looking ghostly and speaking little.  Although I'm surprised he didn't fall asleep, enough _smell _to keep him awake.  Uploading begins in some time. The meet was a fun meet in the photographic sense. Though we could have done with some good breakfast. Why don't you join us next time?


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2009)

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/7691/dsc05450k.jpg

More to come soon!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 22, 2009)

Brief review on our meet...
Lesson 1: Never arrange a meet in the morning (we geeks are not good at waking up early)
Lesson 2: Butterfly shooting is not easy
Lesson 3: Never take a temo as ur ride from Borivali to Thane (u may not come in one piece)

The meet was good and great use for burning calories from 9AM to 11AM we only walked. Up-down, through nowhere to somewhere (and through sh1t too   )

Me and Krow have given Anorion enough ideas so that he may not need to visit "Forum Improvements..." threads for another 3-4 months (Remember Jab We Met, "Aap convince ho gaye hai, ya main aur bolu"     )

Our main intention was to click butterflies. But clicking butterflies photo is not at all easy. U just don't get enough time to focus and press the button.
Leave alone expecting some good shots.

Took enough shots of Crows (not our Krow, but his "bhai-bandhu"), wild flowers, deers, a few out-of-focus butterflies.

A few photos,
*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlURtC49JI/AAAAAAAAAgM/RbrrlP27gvQ/s400/IMG_0803.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlUWRcfFNI/AAAAAAAAAgg/iZJLnsga-do/s400/IMG_0819.JPG
(My first Depth-of-field, ab mujhe bhi ata hai, but I can't repeat  )

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlUYr-QyNI/AAAAAAAAAgo/-cM_kM7EL1Y/s400/IMG_0821.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlUd2by1yI/AAAAAAAAAg0/nW69vb29bmg/s400/IMG_0826.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlUj84kNCI/AAAAAAAAAhE/LftvZdFEdA8/s400/IMG_0871.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlUo-j-_OI/AAAAAAAAAhU/36J3Cqy0K1U/s400/IMG_0902.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlUq6SiL7I/AAAAAAAAAhc/-8HpjGrwHD4/s400/IMG_0917.JPG

A few more shots in this album (picasa)


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2009)

^Yeah, NEVER get into the back of a tempo if your bus breaks down... because your back will break in all probability. Will post my pics in a couple of days. Great fun though!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2009)

@Rhitwick - I loved the crow sitting on dear, the track pic, & the yellow flower. Next time when you shoot, set colors to vivid to bring out the beauty of those flowers. Waiting for pics from Anorion & Krow.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/8591/dsc05475q.jpg

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/4669/dsc05477e.jpg

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/1589/dsc05485p.jpg

It was a day of macros.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice krow especially the third one.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for comments G5!

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/8955/dsc05500s.jpg

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/7613/dsc05502a.jpg

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/3000/dsc05503g.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice macros again krow.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

^Thanks. 

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/1372/dsc05504.jpg
*Anorion* around some camera-shy goats. 

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/7130/dsc05508d.jpg

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/270/dsc05511c.jpg

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/9445/dsc05512m.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 23, 2009)

@Krow, kitni bar boluuuuuuuu
Why don't u upload all photos at one place and give us the link.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

```
*rapidshare.com/files/311355396/TDF_Meet_640x480.7z
```


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2009)

Krow nice shots. I liked the leaf macro which has come out really good. Even the Buddha's idol is shot nicely. What about crows? Didn't you shoot them in this meet, Krow?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Announcing the Next Mumbai Photography Meet-Up

*Date : 20th December.
Place : Open for suggestions.
Time : Depends on the place.​


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll confirm on 17th 

Place: Aksa Beach or if u can find any other places.
Time : after 2PM


----------



## Krow (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry guys, but I am out of town from 16th to 21st. Not free this weekend either.


----------



## confused (Dec 12, 2009)

*Guess whos back!*


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Let's meetup in the coming week.
I hope everybody is free for a meet. I would prefer anyday. Let's decide the place & time.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in, lets do it 2nd Jan, i.e. saturday


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok let's take it at Shivaji Park. There is a group of photobuffs who visit every saturday. Maybe we can join those guys


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2010)

So now we are meeting on 3rd Jan 2010 i.e on Sunday.


----------



## confused (Jan 1, 2010)

plz guys dont postpone any further......... im here only till 3rd Jan.
awaiting more details.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2010)

@confused - Yes, we won't postpone any further.
We have thought of Shivaji Park & the near coast line. Please scrap me your mobile number via PM. All your no's are coming switched off.


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2010)

I am in too, for Sunday. Is Anorion in?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't know about Anorion. He hasn't replied neither I have his contact no. You ask him.


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/7272/dsc06685k.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2010)

Abey yeh kaha se aaya


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2010)

So, we went for the meet.
Attendees: Me, Gaurav and Krow (Confused, what happened dude?)

Some pics:-
Today we (I) learned panning 

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DAIGVgUTI/AAAAAAAAA0M/15dZixDOpQM/s400/IMG_1302.JPG
(*Panning*, the best I could do)

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DAMzpnB8I/AAAAAAAAA0Q/q0Ssu5Xpce8/s400/IMG_1303.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DASTeu_iI/AAAAAAAAA0U/mAqQ3wZpMTk/s400/IMG_1304.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DAXnRrdVI/AAAAAAAAA0Y/LpCBlgBntws/s400/IMG_1326.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DAcp5KlsI/AAAAAAAAA0g/3yFd8pxIvmI/s400/IMG_1328.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DAh--D8qI/AAAAAAAAA0k/bccX_Z2ofOE/s400/IMG_1335.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DA5snVCbI/AAAAAAAAA08/MocjblqNIDk/s400/IMG_1351_2.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DAt1eW33I/AAAAAAAAA0w/2LyltH-JTsY/s400/IMG_1352.JPG
And the mavericks  

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DA0a-XkOI/AAAAAAAAA04/kEPBfEjVhxA/s400/IMG_1353.JPG

Picasa link


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2010)

TDF Mumbai Meetup v3!

My best panning shot
*img412.imageshack.us/img412/9936/dsc07171.jpg

Do I need comment?
*img412.imageshack.us/img412/4356/dsc07191.jpg

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/6227/dsc07194x.jpg

I like this effect, do you? Achieved with high shutter speed and aperture values.
*img683.imageshack.us/img683/307/dsc07198.jpg

Innocence
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/1446/dsc07200.jpg

Hope
*img683.imageshack.us/img683/9677/dsc07202.jpg

Sleepy!
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/5328/dsc07206.jpg

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/2022/dsc07209i.jpg

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/4809/dsc07215.jpg

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/1341/dsc07216z.jpg

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/8494/dsc07225.jpg

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/6559/dsc07228x.jpg


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 3, 2010)

excellent pics.i need to attend one such meet too


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice pics guys.

@rhitwick - You're learning quickly. That's a really good thing.

@krow - The bikers pan shot is the best of yours. I really liked the sunlight coming from the left in the frame. Apart from that the macro of the tiny yellow flower is cool.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 5, 2010)

A few snaps from the recent Mumbai Photography Meet. 

*# Rider on the storm*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4247516174_fbc76abeaa_o.jpg


*# Wish I could jog over the sealink*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2702/4247516428_bf1a4d3873_o.jpg


*# For a Macro*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2666/4246742919_374ea63739_o.jpg


*# Horse ride on Chowpatty*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2794/4247517016_44d95a27c2_o.jpg

*# Rhitwick clicking the sealink*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4246743673_7d701550c5_o.jpg


*# Pranay posing for the camera*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/4246743447_df7b4ac525_o.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

*# A boy enjoying a horse ride*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4016/4247554088_d1fb765c73_o.jpg


*# The best thing to do on a Sunday*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2772/4246779585_5505643837_o.jpg


----------



## din (Jan 5, 2010)

Great photos. Really nice.

What are you looking under the bush ?  Sure its for a macro ? 

Just kidding, thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 5, 2010)

hmm how are you guys able to view from those small digital view finders


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2010)

Stuge said:


> hmm how are you guys able to view from those small digital view finders


We have adapted


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 5, 2010)

Stuge said:


> hmm how are you guys able to view from those small digital view finders



Kya kare.. adat ho gayi hai


----------



## Cool G5 (May 27, 2010)

Time for another meetup guys.

*Proposed date : 5th June 2010.
*
Now lets decide on place & time.


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2010)

5th June it is (till date   )

Let us call "thewisecrab" and "ethan" and other mumbaikars this time. crab and ethan has never came till now.

What abt Krow?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 27, 2010)

@rhitwick - PMed thewisecrab. You PM ethan & krow. Also had a chat with Gautam & he too is willing to come.


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2010)

PMed to ethan....


----------



## confused (May 27, 2010)

count me in


----------



## Anorion (May 27, 2010)

5th June.... will try to make it, is this a photography meet or just a casual meet?


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2010)

I vote for casual meet. Photography sometime else.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 27, 2010)

Casual meet or photography meet, rest assured it will be photography meet for ME as I'll be with my camera.


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2010)

I don't think I'm going to get my camera this time around. I am 99% in. Make that 99.9%. Taken a break from photography for a while.

Let's have a dinner meet. I vote for 5spice, Bandra or Andheri (Saki Naka). Anorion, please come. Rhitwick and G5 are in. Great! 

Someone get Ethan and Crab. That crab needs to be eaten! Now his exams are over, what excuse will he give?


----------



## bigdaddy486 (May 28, 2010)

Its been 1 year since i bought another digit because a near-by vendor tried to scam me.


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2010)

bigdaddy486 said:


> Its been 1 year since i bought another digit because a near-by vendor tried to scam me.



????

So....???!!!!

And how scam, what scam???


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2010)

That is spam, not scam!

Did crab reply? What about Ethan?

*Rhitwick*: What say about the dinner part?


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2010)

PMed ethan, he had not replied. No idea about crab.

I'm alright about Dinner, let me have an experience of returning Thane at midnight


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2010)

Ek chaalis ki last local? 

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

Btw, G5 PMed crab! Both are absconding!


----------



## Cool G5 (May 28, 2010)

Guys any other chinese restaurant. This seems to be costly for my wallet.


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2010)

u guys come to Thane.. 

I've a nice Chinese Restaurant here, near my home.


----------



## confused (May 28, 2010)

i would prefer a lunch meet stretching into the evening


----------



## Cool G5 (May 28, 2010)

confused said:


> i would prefer a lunch meet stretching into the evening



Me too. Lets keep it the same way guys, would be comfortable for most.


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2010)

The sun is unforgiving. 

Well it would cost about 700 bucks for 5-6 people. Besides dinner is on the house. What say Rhitwick?


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2010)

Krow said:


> The sun is unforgiving.
> 
> Well it would cost about 700 bucks for 5-6 people. Besides dinner is on the house. What say Rhitwick?


Sure, come to Thane, eat a t my place and stay too


----------



## confused (May 29, 2010)

@rhitwick - if i remember correctly, i ate fish at ur place last july right?? 

@krow&rhitwick - see rhitwick's place is bang on ghodbundar road, a photographer's paradise, so lets meet at his place when the meet is a photography meet. But since this meet is not one, i suggest lets meet at a central place like bandra/dadar/etc so that many more TDFians who have missed previous meets can join in. It will be much more fun getting to know more people.

PS: i also want our meet to break the record attendance of TDF's July 2008 meet in Bandra.


----------



## Krow (May 29, 2010)

Let us see how many come this time around. I am in, wherever you guys say.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 29, 2010)

Don't expect to break records confused. That time the forum was not stagnant but now it is.


----------



## preshit (Jun 2, 2010)

Count me in. Andheri/Bandra is fine. Goregaon is Super. Dadar's doable as well 
(I'm a huge coffeeholic, so if I'd to chime in, I'd say GJ's at Oberoi)


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, bummer. The above's me. Yes, me.


----------



## confused (Jun 2, 2010)

ok guys, have a small change in my plans...
Theres a WQC 2010 quiz in Mumbai on June 5 from 4-6pm. 
Will come directly to the TDF meet if we meet before 4pm, otherwise if our meet takes place later in the evening then will come after attending the quiz.

Also PMed the following:
(list compiled from previous mumbai meet threads)
mastermunj
preshit.net
satyamy
krazzy
Pathik
it_waaznt_me
sreevirus
ax3
Sourabh
mehulved
Kenshin
iMav
thewisecrab
Tech$oft
Asfaq
goobimama
jal_desai
tarey_g
Raaabo
FatBeing
trigger  
ethan
Anorion
astroutkarsh
puneetgarg

Hope we have some more junta! 

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------




preshit said:


> Count me in. Andheri/Bandra is fine. Goregaon is Super. Dadar's doable as well
> (I'm a huge coffeeholic, so if I'd to chime in, I'd say GJ's at Oberoi)


me too coffeeholic, luckily i get the best filter cofee at home!!

any way what time do you think we meet?? Some guys need to go home by 9-10pm latest i guess.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 2, 2010)

Apologies for the late reply guys. I would be out of town this weekend and the next for that matter. Got some personal work I have to take care off. Have fun guys and do post the pics as usual.


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2010)

PM me the place and date.


----------



## confused (Jun 2, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Apologies for the late reply guys. I would be out of town this weekend and the next for that matter. Got some personal work I have to take care off. Have fun guys and do post the pics as usual.


kya yaar....ur always busy....


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry Mates, But my sis geting married on 6th in Sangli. So i can't join. Anytime after 20th June is fine for me (may be another meetup)


----------



## iinfi (Jun 3, 2010)

someone or the other always PMs me inviting me for the meet and i m never able to make it .... the only meet i v attended was the first meet in navi mumbai Center One .... 4 people attended ... all students and those days u cud not afford a cam fone ... 
i forgot the name of the Pulsar guy who attended .. Mehul is it?? 

i m sorry abt this time too .. i m going abroad sunday .. so want to spend time with my family and will have last min things to do ... ... enjoy folks ... n do post pics of the meet

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------




astroutkarsh said:


> Sorry Mates, But my sis geting married on 6th in Sangli. So i can't join. Anytime after 20th June is fine for me (may be another meetup)



my best wishes to ur sis and ur family


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 3, 2010)

@iinfi - yep, that's Mehul, the pulsar guy.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jun 4, 2010)

iinfi said:


> my best wishes to ur sis and ur family



Thanks .


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2010)

Guys (whoever is Joining) lets decide the date time and place.

I say make it 5.30PM, so that confused can join us in middle. Now give me a place. Band Stand?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll have to skip this one...


----------



## confused (Jun 4, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Guys (whoever is Joining) lets decide the date time and place.
> 
> I say make it 5.30PM, so that confused can join us in middle. Now give me a place. Band Stand?


nice idea, suits me well.
well then i'll try joining you guys by 6.30PM @ Bandstand

PS:reminds me of eyecandies in action....oooooooooh.

Somebody PM iMav the details once finalized.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2010)

Anorion said:


> I'll have to skip this one...


Why???

When will be ur suitable time, if not this Saturday?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmmm.. My cousin's getting married on Sunday so most probably I'd be skipping this one too ...  ..


----------



## confused (Jun 4, 2010)

Listen fast gaurav, rhitwick and krow, i spot a business opportunity for you guys here... with so many marriages taking place, what say you guys put your photography skills to good use and if lucky could also earn a bit of pocket money??

what say astroutkarsh & it_waaznt_me??


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2010)

Guys, r we meeting or not?
None is replying....confirm d place and time plz.

b/w who are coming???


----------



## confused (Jun 4, 2010)

challo 5.30PM at bandra bandstand?? (me coming by 6.30pm)


----------



## Krow (Jun 4, 2010)

I am still in. Make the meet at 6.30pm. No use waiting for another person to join us. I still say that this should be a dinner meet. Let's have our usual share of fun and then some nice dinner in some nice, affordable restaurant.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, the meet day is here. I forgot & fixed myself at a Workshop at Canon Lounge Worli at 3PM.
Are you planning for dinner? Well then I may skip this. if you're meeting in afternoon then I may skip the workshop & meet you'all.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2010)

No idea for dinner. Lets meet and decide.

b/w meet is fixed at Band Stand, 6.30PM today...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2010)

Will contact you rhitwick after I get done with workshop. Worli & bandra are two poles & will take a lot of time to travel if I skip the BWSL due to its heavy fares.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2010)

So, it points to a meet postpone or me and Krow walking hand in hand on Bandra Bandstand (which sounds pretty gay), eh???!!!

Dhat....I say postpone this, lets meet when everyone can come. Including always evasive Ethan and now invisible Crab.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not invisible 

I'm running around a lot now with regards to admission, counselling and what not. I'm on my way to Sathye College after I post this, then to Dindoshi, and back. I myself dont know when I'll be free now  . I was at DJ Sanghvi a while ago too (PS Counselling mainly, accompanying friends to college for BSc forms) 

If a meet is going to take place, as Preshit said, Bandra-Goregaon would be ideal. Its not too far for those in Central, Western or Easter Suburbs. Hardly anyone lives in town too. Plus, hotel/eat-out must be light on wallet too.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2010)

@Rhitwick - Aren't you 3 guys? Confsued, krow & You


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2010)

No, Confused is also going to atend a Quiz, which will end @6 or 6.30PM....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 6, 2010)

confused said:


> Listen fast gaurav, rhitwick and krow, i spot a business opportunity for you guys here... with so many marriages taking place, what say you guys put your photography skills to good use and if lucky could also earn a bit of pocket money??
> 
> what say astroutkarsh & it_waaznt_me??



Lol .. Another member of this forum (you might not know / remember him) getting married today .. 

So looks like the meet didnt happen yesterday ..? Let me know of your next plans .. Try arranging the meet in Navi Mumbai this time ..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 6, 2010)

The meet was postponed.


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2010)

Sad fate of this meet. G5 man, how could you forget the meet? You were the one who made all the plans.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 9, 2010)

I know krow. Apologies for the same.
So what should be done now?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2010)

I say lets ask Ethan and crab to give their time first...

Lets recruit some new members in our meet group


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

^ Really want those two for our meet. We can also ask quan chi, ratedrsuperstar, xterminator_09, himadri_sm and who else is in Mumbai?


----------



## Garbage (Jun 9, 2010)

If meet is on weekend, I'm in


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2010)

Okzzzzzzzzzz

After talking two of our meet regulars, we have planned again.


*TDF Mumbai Meet
Sunday, 13th June, 2010
Bandra, Band Stand
4PM*​


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Be There ! *
​


----------



## Garbage (Jun 12, 2010)

I will be there... (unless its raining)


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2010)

@all - We're meeting at Dadar right?


----------



## Garbage (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @all - We're meeting at Dadar right?



From when did Bandra is being called as Dadar?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2010)

Garbage said:


> From when did Bandra is being called as Dadar?



Last time we had held a meet a Bandra, we all first met at Dadar & then via bus reached Bandra.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 13, 2010)

So, if I want to join, I have to come at ??? n at what time?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2010)

You have to join half an hour or so early. Wait, as Rhitwick is still to reply, so are others.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 13, 2010)

Lets meet at Dadar station, near that Pigeon place (forgot its name, is it Kabutarkhana   ) at about 3.45PM to 4PM


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2010)

Lol. Yep, Kabutarkhana.


----------



## Krow (Jun 13, 2010)

It's all the same to me, 4 bucks by train. I'm in, will be there at Kabutarkhana. Not to eat Kabutar, but to meet them.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2010)

Back from meet. Only four participants but had a great time. Pics will be posted later tomorrow.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2010)

I reached now !!! Phew!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 14, 2010)

*ThinkDigit Mumbai Meet - 13th June  2010

* # BWSL captured from Bandra Bandstand(Want to  capture this at night)

    *farm5.static.flickr.com/4005/4698832077_90345d6474.jpg

# Gautam(confused) rushes to join us

    *farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4698832079_a972e19f7f.jpg

# 3D Chanawala at Bandra Bandstand 

    *farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4698832083_ac00d7ae7a_b.jpg

# Rays of Hope

    *farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4698832089_a88c33e690_b.jpg

# Gautam - Power Ranger(Rhitwick, Pranay a.k.a Krow & ME can be seen  in the helmet)

    *farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4698832091_8dc0b4e851_b.jpg

# Gautam - Learning to use MANUAL Mode

    *farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4698832093_95f2a0c58e.jpg

# Rhitwick, Gautam & Pranay at Bandra Promenade

    *farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4698841945_9ddaebdccc_b.jpg

# Taare Zameen Par!

    *farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4698841947_eb3cbf0f9b_b.jpg

# Gautam & Pranay - Lost in the Crowd

    *farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4698841951_275c9b0609_b.jpg

# Gautam, Pranay & Rhitiwck at Shivaji Park

    *farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4698841955_d1aae596dd_b.jpg

# Gautam, Rhitwick & Me at Shivaji Park

    *farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4698841957_4a35313b0e_b.jpg

We enjoyed for almost 5 hours. This wasn't a photography meet but just a  casual meet.​


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice, to see you all meet. Great...!


----------

